# Quick Question



## BUDBHOY (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi M-passion members just a quik question for you,s hopefully someone can say yes or no anyway my budbox is full of lovely flowering plants nl5-Haze w-widow #1 angeldust pukkaskunk & superskunk under a 600watthps now i want to keep some starins all of them would be gr8 but space is an issue in another cupboard i,ve  got my 6 plant nft system with 6 nice fem pukkaskunk & a propagator with 5 w-widow#1 in 3inch cubes rooted through nice white fluffy roots & 3 superskunk that have just rooted through small r/wool cubes all under 2 125watt envirolites then i,ve got a angeldust mama next door nl5/haze mama 2 w-rhino crossed with jackherer & 1 w-widow#1 all are in r/cubes then in soil also in there i,ve got a 16ltr bubble bucket with a nice w-widow clone in it the roots are popping through real nice there under 1 125watt invirolite wish i had photos i wish i could keep all the w-widow but space is an issue anyway Can i keep a rooted clone in r/wool in a bucket of hydro pebbles nothing else & just feed them nutrients made up in a bucket as if it was a rez plz anyone need help now & it,s defo apprecited personally i dont see why not but i,d like to make sure also the w-rhino & jack herer crossed take 13wks to flower what height should i put them in tent as i have a 2mtr tent allow room for light but also i will super crop them bent them to bits so if you can help with that to great just so i get a rough idea of what heiht as i usually work with 7-9week plants but i love trying different stuff sorry for going on just wanted use to get a rough idea of my secret garden i use soil & hydro depending on what will fit in the tent at that time as i now aim to keep it on 12/12 & have a continuos staggerd crop hows that sound hope someone can help with the Questions PEACE & KEEP GROWING:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you any idea how difficult all that was to read?

Divide your available height in inches by 3 then - 1 from that number.

You now have the height you can let the plants go to before you put them in flower.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> *Have you any idea how difficult all that was to read?*
> 
> :yeahthat:
> :stoned:
> ...



:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Quick answer: yes


----------



## city (Nov 7, 2008)

what. man i am so confused. i cant , what, who is smoking socks in a fish tank?. rewrite it it hurts my eyes


----------



## andy52 (Nov 7, 2008)

lost me


----------

